# Toro Snow Hound This looks old, but like new



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Are these old? 
I don't remember seeing one before. This looks like its been well cared for.
I have no interest in owning it, but just wanted to share because it looks like a museum piece.
KSL want ads
Pictures from the ad









































I just noticed one on Petes site. This doesn't look as old as the one on his page, but it still has to be old. 60's I'd say.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, they are from the 60s and they engine was called the power handle and the blower was the snow hound. They had a few attachments available.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro also made a snowhound 25 but I haven't found much info on them
I see a few snowhound 20's that are not power handles but stand alone snowblowers


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Some of those are from the '50s. I believe they made them from sometime in the '50s to the early 1970s. I have a Toro Powerhandle with the edger attachment on it, but they made a snowblower, mower, and other attachments. Mine is late 1960s I believe. It has a Tecumseh H40 on it that appears to be original with original decals and everything.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think snowhound production started in '51


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

look at the handle how it is worn down and out. it has been repainted also.


----------



## old goat (Jan 24, 2018)

i have a snow hound 20 but i am not sure what model so i can get an owner manual.


----------

